# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon in Furtwangen am 12. September...



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. August 2010)

...wer ist alles dabei ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Dany1978 (16. August 2010)

Hi!
Ich bin wahscheinlich dabei aus der 60km Strecke.Hofentlich wird das Wetter wieder etwas besser!


Grüßle vom Bodensee!

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (16. August 2010)

vermutlich bin ich auch dabei (wenn's nicht wieder Temperaturen um dem Gefrierpunkt hat wie vor zwei Jahren). Strecke weiss ich auch noch nicht genau, aber vermutlich die 60 km.


----------



## scooter_werner (16. August 2010)

wie üblich auf der 90er und heuer hoffentlich ohne Defekt aufs Treppchen


----------



## maxmistral (16. August 2010)

Hallo Werner,

wenn das Wetter paßt bin ich auch auf der 90er Strecke. 

Was hört man da, Podium-Ambitionen, soso, dann werde ich Dich dieses mal nicht schonen! 

Racing-Reinhard


----------



## roba (18. August 2010)

Geplant habe ich die 90er-Runde Werde das aber kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. August 2010)

Dany1978 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin wahscheinlich dabei aus der 60km Strecke.Hofentlich wird das Wetter wieder etwas besser!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Dany1978

Tja so wie am Samstag wär genial. 
Auch bissle kühler wär net schlimm aber so schönes Wetter wär halt schon genial. Hoffen wir mal das Beste. 

@scooter-werner: 
Darf ich neugierhalber mal fragen wie oft du die 90er schon gefahren bist ? 


Grüße an euch 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## scooter_werner (24. August 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> @scooter-werner:
> Darf ich neugierhalber mal fragen wie oft du die 90er schon gefahren bist ?



War bisher 6 mal in Furtwangen am Start und jedes Mal auf der 90er Runde - hab einfach keine Lust für die 120er 2 Stunden früher aufzustehen  

Letztes Jahr hatte ich nach ca. 50km nen kapitalen Hinterradschaden mit Platten und anschließendem 8er im Chipsletten-Format und hoffe dieses Jahr auf pannenloses Durchkommen.


----------



## maxmistral (25. August 2010)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> War bisher 6 mal in Furtwangen am Start und jedes Mal auf der 90er Runde - hab einfach keine Lust für die 120er 2 Stunden früher aufzustehen



Der spätere Start ist ein echtes Argument für die 90er Strecke. Die 120er ist eine Schleife mehr mit einigen ultrasteilen Forststraßenanstiegen, früher kamen die zuletzt, jetzt sind die gleich am Anfang.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. August 2010)

Hi Scooter-Werner



scooter_werner schrieb:


> War bisher 6 mal in Furtwangen am Start und jedes Mal auf der 90er Runde - hab einfach keine Lust für die 120er 2 Stunden früher aufzustehen



Ui 6 mal ist oft.
Ja, das kann ich gut verstehen. Ist schon herb - selbst ich der nur 50 Km entfernt wohnt müßte dafür ca. um 4 Uhr aufstehen eher 3:30 Uhr. 
Daher bin ich auch noch nie den 120er gefahren. Bin bisher 4 mal in Furtwangen gestartet 2004/05/06 und 07. 
Den 90er 1 mal den 60er auch 1 mal. Den 43er 2 mal. 



> Letztes Jahr hatte ich nach ca. 50km nen kapitalen Hinterradschaden mit Platten und anschließendem 8er im Chipsletten-Format und hoffe dieses Jahr auf pannenloses Durchkommen.



Oje das ist ärgerlich.  
Mir hats 2007 bei der 43er am Anfang vom ebenen ehemaligen Bahndamm rund 4 Km vorm Ziel den Freilauf geschrottet sodass ich laufen mußte. Dabei hab ich daher, dass ich fast nie jogge und da net geübt bin kapital Zeit verloren.  
Schade denn vorher liefs echt super bei mir - war halt großes Pech. 

2008 konnte ich leider nicht mitfahren wg. Krankheit und 2009 war ich grade im Urlaub.  

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. August 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Der spätere Start ist ein echtes Argument für die 90er Strecke. Die 120er ist eine Schleife mehr mit einigen ultrasteilen Forststraßenanstiegen, früher kamen die zuletzt, jetzt sind die gleich am Anfang.



Hi maxmistral

Könntest du mir recht relativ genau beschreiben wo die 30 Km Zusatz-Schleife der 120er genau rumgeht ?  Wär echt supernett denn die wollte ich sehr gern mal bei einer Tour abfahren. 


Gehts dort auch auf dem Bergkamm zw. Urachtal und Linachtal drüber ?
Und auch bei Roturach rum oder woanders ?

Weißt grade sehr steile Rampen auf Schotter oder auch auf Trails von 15 bis 20, teils auch 25% Steigung fahr ich nämlich ab und zu gern als spezielles Krafttraining.  

Eben und ich kenne nur die 43er, 60er und 90er aber die 120er nicht da mir die Startzeit zu früh ist und ich außerdem eh eher der Kurz- und Mittelstreckenfahrer bin. Richtig lang ist net so mein Ding weil ich meine Kraft net so gut einteilen kann und will. 

Grüße und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (26. August 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi maxmistral
> 
> Könntest du mir recht relativ genau beschreiben wo die 30 Km Zusatz-Schleife der 120er genau rumgeht ?  Wär echt supernett denn die wollte ich sehr gern mal bei einer Tour abfahren.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr viel sagen, ist Jahre her, aber besondere  landschaftliche Höhepunkte waren nicht dabei, einfach ein Forstautobahn hochgequäle.  Gut ist, daß diese Rampen jetzt am Anfang sind, früher waren die ja zum Schluß, da hat sich das Feld so auseinandergezogen, daß das war eine recht einsame Sache war und hat mir jedes mal den Rest gegeben.

Vielleicht schaust Du Dir noch mal die Streckenbeschreibung im Internet an, zusammen mit ner Wanderkarte.

maxmistral


----------



## scooter_werner (26. August 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Mir hats 2007 bei der 43er am Anfang vom ebenen ehemaligen Bahndamm rund 4 Km vorm Ziel den Freilauf geschrottet sodass ich laufen mußte. Dabei hab ich daher, dass ich fast nie jogge und da net geübt bin kapital Zeit verloren.
> Schade denn vorher liefs echt super bei mir - war halt großes Pech.



Ich hatte Glück und bin trotz dem 8er noch irgendwie (fahrend) ins Ziel gekommen. Konnte aber nicht mehr aufs kleine Blatt schalten, weil der Umwerfer am Reifen geschliffen hat und auf den Abfahrten musste ich auch sehr vorsichtig sein. Trotzdem hat's noch zu einer persönlich Bestzeit gereicht


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. August 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr viel sagen, ist Jahre her,



Ahso - ok ist nicht schlimm. 



> aber besondere  landschaftliche Höhepunkte waren nicht dabei, einfach ein Forstautobahn hochgequäle.



Ahja.



> Gut ist, daß diese Rampen jetzt am Anfang sind, früher waren die ja zum Schluß, da hat sich das Feld so auseinandergezogen, daß das war eine recht einsame Sache war und hat mir jedes mal den Rest gegeben.


Ja, am Anfang ist sowas v.a. bei ner Langstrecke allemal besser als am Schluss wenn man schon recht fertig ist. 



> Vielleicht schaust Du Dir noch mal die Streckenbeschreibung im Internet an, zusammen mit ner Wanderkarte.
> 
> maxmistral



Des mach ich mal. 


Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2010)

die 30km zusatz rudne geht doch einfach ueber den huegel nach urach rueber und wieder zurreuck.

(<- wie immer 120km)


----------



## johanus (31. August 2010)

hier gibts die 120km Strecke als GPS Download und als Karte

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sxozecxjccnkpzbb

hier die 42km

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rlqqpixojhecyolr

Gruß Johannes


----------



## kopfnikka67 (31. August 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die 30km zusatz rudne geht doch einfach ueber den huegel nach urach rueber und wieder zurreuck.
> 
> (<- wie immer 120km)



Jaja, der Sascha mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (31. August 2010)

ole ole melde mich heute an für die 60er.so schönen saisonabschluß martin
@kopfnikka

na uwe auch am start in furtwangen?

grüße sash


----------



## Bautiger (1. September 2010)

hallo

bin evtl. kurzentschlossen auf der 60 km dabei


----------



## karsten71 (1. September 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin evtl. kurzentschlossen auf der 60 km dabei



Da triffst Du mich dann auch.


----------



## schwarz_waelder (2. September 2010)

Servus,

habe mich für die 60km angemeldet. Hoffe dass es nicht so kalt wird, wie vor 2 Jahren! Sag nur morgens 8.30 Uhr und das Thermometer zeigte sage und schreibe 3°C.... Ein paar Grad mehr wären schon nicht schlecht .

Viel Glück schon mal im Voraus an alle!

Grüße aus Löffingen

Kai

PS: Wenn jemand zufällig die GPS Daten der 60km Strecke parat hat, bitte melden


----------



## Radon.Race (3. September 2010)

Bin bei der kleinsten Strecke mit 42km angemeldet. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit...


----------



## sash73 (3. September 2010)

ole ole ole...roba kommt i.cool mal dich wieder zu sehen...bei der wm habe ich gerhard getroffen....glaub letztes jahr das letzte mal gewesen oder????

und werner auch da superwie auch der kartsen


----------



## Bautiger (3. September 2010)

hallo

aus evtl kurzentschlossen wurde entschlossen und angemeldet 
jungs man sieht sich


----------



## Firefighter (3. September 2010)

hi,
fahre auch mit und zwar die 90er.

gruss
andi


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. September 2010)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Sascha mal wieder



 Für ihn sind die 30 Km Zusatz wahrscheinlich recht easy  - egal was für herbe Stiche drin sind. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## raseman (6. September 2010)

Hi,

ich werde bei der 42km Runde auch dabei sein! 
Hoffe, dass das Wetter paßt und alle Ihren Spaß haben ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. September 2010)

raseman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde bei der 42km Runde auch dabei sein!
> Hoffe, dass das Wetter paßt und alle Ihren Spaß haben ;-)
> ...




Cool.  ich fahr auch die 42er.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Microsash (11. September 2010)

Morgen ist es ja soweit.....

Premiumwetter....bin auch vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren und halber erfroren.
Mach mich auch wieder auf die 60km...letztesmal 3:18......da sollt aber einiges mehr gehen....das neue Bike hat ja auch 2kg weniger.

Also bis morgen !

Gruß

Sash


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. September 2010)

Microsash schrieb:


> Morgen ist es ja soweit.....
> 
> Premiumwetter....bin auch vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren und halber erfroren.
> Mach mich auch wieder auf die 60km...letztesmal 3:18......da sollt aber einiges mehr gehen....das neue Bike hat ja auch 2kg weniger.
> ...



Hi Sash


Jap das Wetter ist echt genial. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. September 2010)

...ich fahr vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Bautiger (11. September 2010)

hallo

conti race king supersonic 2,2 v+h


----------



## fahrer77 (11. September 2010)

Bin auch auf der 60er Strecke dabei. Ist mein erster Marathon, nimmt mich wunder wies wird....schönes wetter ist ja angekündigt...

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es auf der Strecke Verpflegungsstationen gibt oder muss ich genug zu Trinken für die ganze Strecke dabei haben?


----------



## Bautiger (11. September 2010)

hallo

@fahrer77
http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/cmsimages/Strecke/Hoehendiagramm60km.gif
jede menge verpflegung


----------



## holzwurm71 (11. September 2010)

ebenfalls mit dabei - 60km.....
wetter wird ja mal richtig geil - wie letztes jahr auch schon....


----------



## holzwurm71 (11. September 2010)

fahrer77 schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der 60er Strecke dabei. Ist mein erster Marathon, nimmt mich wunder wies wird....schönes wetter ist ja angekündigt...
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es auf der Strecke Verpflegungsstationen gibt oder muss ich genug zu Trinken für die ganze Strecke dabei haben?




bei der 60er gibts 5 stationen....zu essen gibts alles mögliche...von brühe bis ultrasports-produkte....
tipp fürs erste mal....pass auf die trinkflaschen richtung hexenloch auf....sch...-gefährlich darunter! und das gel nicht vergessen in vörenbach einzuwerfen....den letzten berg keuchen die meisten nur so hoch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (12. September 2010)

so, jetzt ist dieser Marathon auch schon wieder rum. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, Wetter war ein Traum, die Strecke hat überraschend viel Trailanteil und die Orga war auch prima. Ich denke Furtwangen bekommt einen Stammplatz im Jahreskalender.


----------



## holzwurm71 (12. September 2010)

genau, geiles wetter, schnelle strecke, nächstes jahr wieder....


----------



## Bautiger (12. September 2010)

hallo

geiles wetter ,geiles publikum,geile strecke,leider drei plattfüsse nochmal danke an den gespendeten 4ten schlauch der dann gottseidank auch bis ins ziel gehalten hat.
nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder 
nur leider wieder vielzuoft zu sehen die schweren stürze ,leute cool down


----------



## Microsash (12. September 2010)

Hi !

Ja, top wetter...dafür aber stellenweise recht matschig.

Die vielen Stürze sind mir auch aufgefallen...auch die vielen Platten.
4stk ? was bist du da für einen Reifen gefahren ?

Ich bin ohne defekt durchgekommen und habe so 3:08 für die 60km gebraucht.....


----------



## Bautiger (12. September 2010)

hallo

@microsash race king 2.2 ss hinten tl hielt dicht vorne mit schlauch weil ich ihn nicht tl dicht bekommen hab das problem war das der mantel auf der felge gewandert ist ,und deshalb die ventile abgerissen hat ,hab mit meinen handpumpen auch nicht genug druck draufgebracht,und an den technik/verpflegungsstellen hatten die nur standpumpen mirt av anschlüssen 
mit dem 4 ten schlauch vorne hab ich auf den abfahrten auch nur noch hinten gebremst,um vorne unnötige bewegungen des reifens zu vermeiden,was die hr bremse irgendwann mit brachialem protest quitierte 
zielzeit war dann 3:54 ohne pannen wär sicherlich was knapp unter 3:00 dringewesen


----------



## Matthias247 (12. September 2010)

Bin das erste mal mitgefahren, auf der 90km Runde. War extremst anstregend, die Anstiege auf den ersten 50km hattens ganz schön in sich. Verpflegung fand ich gut, da es soviele Stationen gab. Streckekennzeichnung nicht immer, bin 2x falsch abgebogen , aber egal. Insgesamt dann nach ca. 4:50 im Ziel angekommen und damit ganz zufrieden gewesen.

Was ich noch viel schlimmer fand waren die schnellen Rowdys von der 60km Fraktion, die so nach einiger Zeit von hinten kamen und meinten sie müssten z.B. auf einer rutschigen Wiesenabfahrt auf Kampflinie überholen. Dabei wurde z.B. auch jemand eiskalt abgeschossen, und der Verursacher rast natürlich ohne sich umzusehen weiter 
Hallo, wir sind hier nicht beim 4x, und beim Marathon gehört auch Rücksicht dazu!!! Und wer heizen will soll dann halt die 120er fahren, da ist dann auch keine andere Gruppe im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (12. September 2010)

Geiles Wetter, geiles Rennen, wenn auch ganz schön anstrengend. Bin bis in den ersten langen Schotteranstieg mit der Spitzengruppe mitgefahren und hatte mir da gleich mal dicke Beine eingehandelt. Hab's aber bis ins Ziel einigermaßen durchdrücken können.

Besonders matschig fand ich's auf der 90er eigentlich nicht, zumindest nicht viel mehr als sonst, klebrig war der Boden aber schon. Das mit den Rowdis auf der 60er Strecke kann ich bestätigen. Nachdem mich drei mal jemand gerempelt hat, war ich nahe dran einen dieser Milchbubis in die Büsche zu checken.

Fazit: Ziel erreicht, unter 4 Std zu bleiben, Material hat dieses Mal auch keine Probleme gemacht; Ergebnis: AK 2. Platz. Leider sind AK nur die Sieger geehrt worden. Da musste ich mich eben selber mit Weißbier beschenken


----------



## pug304 (12. September 2010)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter, geiles Rennen, wenn auch ganz schön anstrengend. Bin bis in den ersten langen Schotteranstieg mit der Spitzengruppe mitgefahren und hatte mir da gleich mal dicke Beine eingehandelt. Hab's aber bis ins Ziel einigermaßen durchdrücken können.
> 
> Besonders matschig fand ich's auf der 90er eigentlich nicht, zumindest nicht viel mehr als sonst, klebrig war der Boden aber schon. Das mit den Rowdis auf der 60er Strecke kann ich bestätigen. Nachdem mich drei mal jemand gerempelt hat, war ich nahe dran einen dieser Milchbubis in die Büsche zu checken.
> 
> Fazit: Ziel erreicht, unter 4 Std zu bleiben, Material hat dieses Mal auch keine Probleme gemacht; Ergebnis: AK 2. Platz. Leider sind AK nur die Sieger geehrt worden. Da musste ich mich eben selber mit Weißbier beschenken



 Respekt und Gratulation!


----------



## maxmistral (12. September 2010)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter, geiles Rennen, wenn auch ganz schön anstrengend. Bin bis in den ersten langen Schotteranstieg mit der Spitzengruppe mitgefahren und hatte mir da gleich mal dicke Beine eingehandelt. Hab's aber bis ins Ziel einigermaßen durchdrücken können.
> 
> Besonders matschig fand ich's auf der 90er eigentlich nicht, zumindest nicht viel mehr als sonst, klebrig war der Boden aber schon. Das mit den Rowdis auf der 60er Strecke kann ich bestätigen. Nachdem mich drei mal jemand gerempelt hat, war ich nahe dran einen dieser Milchbubis in die Büsche zu checken.
> 
> Fazit: Ziel erreicht, unter 4 Std zu bleiben, Material hat dieses Mal auch keine Probleme gemacht; Ergebnis: AK 2. Platz. Leider sind AK nur die Sieger geehrt worden. Da musste ich mich eben selber mit Weißbier beschenken



Hallo Werner,

gratuliere saubere Leistung!

Reinhard


----------



## karsten71 (13. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Was ich noch viel schlimmer fand waren die schnellen Rowdys von der 60km Fraktion, die so nach einiger Zeit von hinten kamen und meinten sie müssten z.B. auf einer rutschigen Wiesenabfahrt auf Kampflinie überholen. Dabei wurde z.B. auch jemand eiskalt abgeschossen, und der Verursacher rast natürlich ohne sich umzusehen weiter
> Hallo, wir sind hier nicht beim 4x, und beim Marathon gehört auch Rücksicht dazu!!! Und wer heizen will soll dann halt die 120er fahren, da ist dann auch keine andere Gruppe im Weg.



Ich kam eher aus der schnelleren Ecke der 60er und wie immer ist so ein Empfinden sehr subjektiv. Mich haben die langsameren 90er, die meinten zu dritt nebeinander fahren zu müssen und auch auf (freundliche) Aufforderungen kein Platz machten ebenfalls extremst gestört. Irgendwann wird man da dann automatisch aggressiver... Das rechtfertigt natürlich keine Harakiriüberholmanöver. Habe ich so extrem aber übrigens noch auf keinem Rennen erlebt. Durch etwas weiter auseinandergezogene Startzeiten könnte man das sicher entzerren.

Ansonsten ein super Rennen mit schöner Strecke und bei genialem Wetter .


----------



## maxmistral (13. September 2010)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ich kam eher aus der schnelleren Ecke der 60er und wie immer ist so ein Empfinden sehr subjektiv. Mich haben die langsameren 90er, die meinten zu dritt nebeinander fahren zu müssen und auch auf (freundliche) Aufforderungen kein Platz machten ebenfalls extremst gestört. Irgendwann wird man da dann automatisch aggressiver... Das rechtfertigt natürlich keine Harakiriüberholmanöver. Habe ich so extrem aber übrigens noch auf keinem Rennen erlebt. Durch etwas weiter auseinandergezogene Startzeiten könnte man das sicher entzerren.
> 
> Ansonsten ein super Rennen mit schöner Strecke und bei genialem Wetter .



Bin die 90er Runde gefahren, schnelle 60er habe ich gar keine erlebt, nur langsame 120er. Ich hoffe mal, daß ich da keinen der 120er geängstigt habe. Besonders Rowdy-haftes Verhalten ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. September 2010)

Also die die ich meinte waren evtl noch einiges schneller unterwegs als du und ca. 20 Jahre jünger 
Klar sollten die langsameren auch nicht unbedingt nebeneinander fahren wenns nicht nötig ist und auf Aufforderung auch Platz machen. Solche Aufforderungen gabs aber in den beschriebenen Situationen auch garnicht, da wurde vielleicht noch links geschrien und dann sind die ohne abzuwarten/abzubremsen vorbeigeschossen. Und die Strecke hatte ja sicher keinen massiven Trailanteil und fast immer sehr viel Platz zum überholen. Da muss sowas nicht in einem ziemlich riskanten 20m Downhillabschnitt passieren.
Hab grad noch überlegt obs vielleicht nicht die 42er waren, aber das kann eigentlich nicht sein, da da nach der Streckenzusammeführung sogar viele langsamere vor mir waren, und ich die schnellen sicher erst garnicht gesehen hab.

Das Wetter war wirklich genialst.


----------



## karsten71 (13. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also die die ich meinte waren evtl noch einiges schneller unterwegs als du und ca. 20 Jahre jünger



Ersteres ist bestimmt so, zweiteres kann sehr gut sein...


----------



## FrankDe (13. September 2010)

Das ist doch immer so...
Die Langsamen beschweren sich über die schnelleren Fahrer
und die schnelleren Faherer beschweren sich über die Langsamen.

Und wie es die Veranstalter vor jedem Start immer sagen: Gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme ist Voraussetzung für ein MTB-Rennen.

Ich war z.B. auf der 60km Distanz unterwegs und ich habe eine Zeitlang nichts anderes als "Links" geschrien. Und das muss auch reichen, so steht es schließlich auch im Reglement.

Ich könnte mich z.B. darüber ärgern, das mir ein langsamerer Fahrer den Weg abgeschnitten hat, als ich "Links" schrie und das 500m vor dem Ziel, sodas mich ein anderer Fahrer noch überholt hat, der über das ganze Rennen nur in meinem Windschatten gefahren ist. Letztendlich hat er dann den dritten und ich den vierten Platz gemacht. Ärgerlich aber....

Ich gebe dem langsamen Fahrer nicht die Schuld. Viele wissen nun einmal nicht, dass wenn man links schreit, es auch bedeutet, dass man von links kommt. Viele denken, dass das bedeutet, das man nach links fahren soll, sodass der schnellere Fahrer von hinten rechts vorbeikommt und so kommt es oft zu Missverständnissen.

Mir tut es natürlich Leid, wenn dadurch Stürze verursacht werden. Jedoch sollte man sowas nicht mit Absicht provozieren.
Einem anderen Faherer wurde z.B. der Weg absichtlich abgeschnitten, sodass er stürzte. Das muss nun wirklich nicht sein und da muss auch ich den Kopf schütteln.

Nichts für Ungut Leute!

Habt einfach Spaß am Sport und vergesst die Missgeschicke die manchmal bei einem Rennen vorkommen 

Gruß


----------

